# Manly Poodle Cuts?! Do They Even Exist?



## Tiffany

My BF is extremely terrified of our dog looking girly.

Most people think our dog is a girl, and that upsets him. I don't mind so much, but I know he's wants his "son" to look like a man...

In his opinion poodles are already girly looking because they are so fluffy. I have never shaved my dogs face nor feet before because of this. I live in the hot Miami sun and my dog likes to get down and dirty, can you see the problem, did I mention he's cream...

He's extremely submissive so he likes crawling around to initiate play.
As cute as it is, it results in the dirtiest looking dog at the dog park. Especially since I leave his hair long all over.


Do any of you know of some manly and practical poodle cuts. I know standard boys have a tendency to have manly/ stocky features but I have a mini who's 6 months so he's on the tall and awkward, lanky side. 

I can't even tell you how thin or wide his muzzle is because I've never even gotten that close of a cut. I posted some pictures oh him if it helps.

I like some lamb cuts but I wouldn't say that's very manly either...

Oh and my camera stopped working so some of the shots are fuzzy..






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I like a "retriever" cut... I think that's what they call it. (Because it's short for the summer, but not too short because they can get sun burnt)
Sushi is a red poodle on poodle forum that looks very manly in his retriever cut!!

I have big poodles, but I try and keep them short and most people think Lou (my female apricot is a male) like yesterday someone told me that. So maybe if you look at her haircut it may help? A shorter muzzle may look less "teddy-bear-like" for your pup and more manly LOL 

Just took this one. They think tennis is too boring .. ZZZZZZZZZZ... Lol
 can you see their (not at all freshly groomed) haircut?I'm going to shave them shorter today or tomorrow.










It will be more like this.. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

This mohawk on Gucci looks pretty manly  

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/93561-opinions-need-shave-not-shave-2.html#post1131217

manageable when he gets dirty too as it is short all over 

Good thing that the face is short easier to keep clean...AND it still looks like a poodle.... you don't want people confusing him for a doodle right?


----------



## Kyran

I looovvvvee the T-clip for a poodle., very manly. 
With short ears, tail and face. 

I don't want to "steal" someone's picture but you can find multiple examples if you search for it here on PF.


----------



## poolann

I like the German clip for both males & females

As you will see this particular take on the German is much shorter on the legs & body than many others.

To me a German is very masculine on a male & feminine on the right type of female.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyran

The German clip and T-clip are one and the same. T stands for terrier...
This is a different version of that clip. Here in Europe it is allowed since this year.


----------



## poolann

Kyran said:


> The German clip and T-clip are one and the same. T stands for terrier...
> This is a different version of that clip. Here in Europe it is allowed since this year.
> View attachment 160378


Ah thank you. I learned something new today 

Good that it is allowed. I'm assuming you mean in conformation events. I wish they would do that here in the states.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyran

Hi poolann,

Your welcome hihi. It is getting a bit much to remember with all those different names for the (almost) exact same clip ?

And yes I meant for show/conformation ☺
Saw one in that clip couple of weeks ago on a show and he really stood out! Love it haha.


----------



## MiniPoo

I think the German, or terrier clip, is definitely less foofoo. I also think if you shave the muzzle right in front of the eyes and scissor the rest of the muzzle to form a mustache, the dog will look like a male. I often mistake female dogs for males when they have a mustache. So maybe a modified German clip?


----------



## Kyran

That is called Karakul! I will try to find a picture of that.


----------



## MiniPoo

If I copied the link right, here is a poodle with a mustache and in a German clip.

http://www.parrishill.com/sitebuilderpictures/Oona moustache.jpg


----------



## Kyran

Yes that is called Karakul.
I really like it on this silver but I also found a photo of a black that I didn't like so much...


----------



## spindledreams

Another vote for a German style clip. My husband really loves his boy in it. I like that the length of the coat left can vary from rather long to nice and tight. First photo he has his ears trimmed short but not shaved. The second photo shows him with his ears shaved with a #5 blade.

apollo 2 7-11-2013 2-18-40 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## Countryboy

I usually keep Tonka looking fairly masculine. No long ear hair, for one, and an even, shortish all-over clip, including a 'fuzzy' muzzle. Eliminate the clipped paws for an even more masculine look. 

I've got a deal with his groomer. She does most of him the way I like... but the tail is all hers. I don't care what it looks like.


----------



## N2Mischief

I think you have to look at clips and decide what you like! It is such a personal decision! I agree the german is very masculine, and the one with the mustache is just darling! We had a male groomer with a male miniature poodle and he kept a beard on his dog. So cute! 

Everyone has their own preference. I LOVE to see the different clips. Many people change it up, and go for something new depending on their mood or the season. 

You can't get cuter than Lou's dogs, they look like teddy bears. 

So many choices, that's the beauty of a poodle, you can do what YOU want, there is no wrong answer, and if you don't like it, you can get something different the next time


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Boys!


----------



## Lou

N2Mischief, you are so sweet!! Thank you so much!!  big HUGS for you and Misha (and ALL your loved ones)

======
The German clip is definitely the most manly poodle clip in my opinion!!!! 

Look at those handsome boys! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

I guess I'm secure enough in my masculinity to not worry for one second if strangers assume Beau is a girl. He's a poodle, not a pit bull, and looking fabulous comes with the territory. Might as well embrace it! If that's asking too much, a German (with mustache) is about as "manly" a clip as you can get on a poodle.


----------



## Pipit

This is how I have Pipit - she's an oversize mini. Not too girly I think 
Please excuse the feet - I hadn't done them before I took the photo!


----------



## Jamie Hein

I think that the fox clip I have Kennedy in right now is pretty masculine, and so is the german clip.


----------



## LCS

My Mr. Juneau is still a puppy-and still in a puppy cut. He has a pretty face - which can confuse some on if he is a boy or a girl. My good friend pointed out however that Mr. Juneau, if human would likey be a metrosexual type a guy. Coordinated outfits, well groomed, attention to style and a subscription to GQ. I'm ok with that...


----------



## Wild Kitten

N2Mischief said:


> You can't get cuter than Lou's dogs, they look like teddy bears.


What's cute about them? 

They look like doodles!


----------



## Jamie Hein

Wild Kitten said:


> What's cute about them?
> 
> They look like doodles!


Um... they are cute and that is kind of rude! If you don't have anything nice to say keep it to yourself! You've got to rewatch Bambi


----------



## plumcrazy

There are a LOT of cute things about a teddy bear (and haircuts that look like them!) I also think a lot of doodles are cute (I'm just incensed by the individuals who breed them for no purpose but profit. My incense at the "breeders" stops short of the dogs they produce, who didn't ask to be born) 

The nice thing about poodles is their coats are extremely versatile. The nice thing about humans is that we can all have our very own opinion about what WE think is cute or pretty or not. The not so nice thing about humans is when one of us tries to make another one of us feel "wrong" for our very own opinion. Let's not play that game, shall we? Those who feel this cut or that cut is perfect for our dogs, carry on. Those who don't think this cut or that cut is cute, also carry on - but try to do it in a way that doesn't belittle other people's opinions. 

My opinion is that teddy bear cuts (and a lot of doodles) are adorable. I don't choose to have that clip on my standard poodle because I LOVE a clean poodle face on my own dog, but I won't ridicule people who like the fuzzy look on their own pets. 

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Wild Kitten said:


> What's cute about them?
> 
> 
> 
> They look like doodles!



That is very rude, I agree with Jamie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

Back on topic - fox trim? What's that, please?

Thanks!


----------



## Wild Kitten

While I agree that doodles are cute and can be great dogs, it just makes my mind boggle how many on this forum moan about doodles, and also moan about their poodles being mistaken for doodles..... yet those same people chose to put them in a clip that makes them resemble a doodle. 

I find a doodle look cute on a doodle and a poodle look cute on a poodle........ why would some one want to hide that pretty poodle face behind all that fuzz? 

Sorry, but it makes no sense to me.


----------



## poolann

Wild Kitten said:


> While I agree that doodles are cute and can be great dogs, it just makes my mind boggle how many on this forum moan about doodles, and also moan about their poodles being mistaken for doodles..... yet those same people chose to put them in a clip that makes them resemble a doodle.
> 
> I find a doodle look cute on a doodle and a poodle look cute on a poodle........ why would some one want to hide that pretty poodle face behind all that fuzz?
> 
> Sorry, but it makes no sense to me.


Knock it off! The moderator even chimed in on your comment. People have the right to their opinions and can put their dog in whatever clip they prefer. Be nice or say nothing please 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo

Well, when I get my mpoo, I am going to try hard to groom him so he is not mistaken for a doodle. I think I'll go for the Bichon look or maybe a Portie. _Just kidding!_ But I do groom my Porties as poodles. Seems like turnabout is fair play.


----------



## poolann

MiniPoo said:


> Well, when I get my mpoo, I am going to try hard to groom him so he is not mistaken for a doodle. I think I'll go for the Bichon look or maybe a Portie. _Just kidding!_ But I do groom my Porties as poodles. Seems like turnabout is fair play.


Why don't you really mix it up & go for a Bedlington. Very interesting if you have a black, red or multi!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein

BorderKelpie said:


> Back on topic - fox trim? What's that, please?
> 
> Thanks!


Here are a few pictures of Kennedy in the fox trim:

I clipped him short on his body and scissored his legs. His face feet and ears are shaved with a #40. 

It looks more impressive on the standard poodle but I have Kennedy's legs a bit shorter and more blended in just for easier maintenance for me.


----------



## Jamie Hein

poolann said:


> Knock it off! The moderator even chimed in on your comment. People have the right to their opinions and can put their dog in whatever clip they prefer. Be nice or say nothing please
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes. Please stop picking on Lou.... I saw on another thread she posted that you made a snide comment about her dogs never leaving her backyard?! Stop. As far as I know this forum is for nice people and their cute poodles.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

poolann said:


> Why don't you really mix it up & go for a Bedlington. Very interesting if you have a black, red or multi!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Ooooo I did that! But I stopped half way through growing his face out because of his tear stains. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Jamie, that second picture of Kennedy is beyond adorable!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Jamie Hein said:


> Here are a few pictures of Kennedy in the fox trim:
> 
> 
> 
> I clipped him short on his body and scissored his legs. His face feet and ears are shaved with a #40.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks more impressive on the standard poodle but I have Kennedy's legs a bit shorter and more blended in just for easier maintenance for me.



I love Kennedy in this clip! He looks so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

N2Mischief said:


> Jamie, that second picture of Kennedy is beyond adorable!


I agree, he's precious!


----------



## Jamie Hein

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I love Kennedy in this clip! He looks so cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I've been loving it since it is so low maintenance. I can wash him at home and just towel dry him off and he doesn't look too bad where when he was in what I call a pet conti I couldn't do that. Plus now his ears don't get in his food


----------



## MiniPoo

Since I too like the shaved face, it will be the topknot and ears that could end up looking like a bichon or terrier. I got yelled at once by a professional groomer because I couldn't tell where the ear stopped and the topknot began, so I cut too much of the ear hair. Not sure I could get it right now.


----------



## Wild Kitten

poolann said:


> Knock it off! The moderator even chimed in on your comment. People have the right to their opinions and can put their dog in whatever clip they prefer. Be nice or say nothing please


The moderator actually said that I was entitled to my opinion the same as everyone else.. 


Just saying that it makes no sense to me when people moan about their poodles being mistaken for doodles yet they chose to have them clipped like that.......


----------



## CharismaticMillie

While everyone is entitled to their own opinion, telling someone their dog isn't cute or that they have a haircut that isn't cute is flat out rude. It only has the potential to hurt feelings and is best kept in your own head.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Wild Kitten said:


> The moderator actually said that I was entitled to my opinion the same as everyone else..
> 
> 
> Just saying that it makes no sense to me when people moan about their poodles being mistaken for doodles yet they chose to have them clipped like that.......



Actually that is exactly what you are doing, and you have been doing it for a while. Ever since she asked you to stop harassing her in that one thread and you refused, forcing her to block you, you have been leave snide passive aggressive comments towards a lot of her posts and threads. It's really starting to get ridiculous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein

You could do a mustache to make your dog look more masculine. Look at this little cutie I found on google:


----------



## MiniPoo

Jamie Hein said:


> You could do a mustache to make your dog look more masculine. Look at this little cutie I found on google:


I like this dog's clip if you are going for manly. What do you think, Tiffany? Do any of these ideas appeal to you and your BF?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Jamie Hein said:


> You could do a mustache to make your dog look more masculine. Look at this little cutie I found on google:


OOO! Jaime, nice find! That's a great look!


----------



## Tiffany

Well I tried doing a modified lamb and gentleman's cut but his legs are more poofy and his body is extremely short. My mother and my bf hate it and me haha.
















I think he's happier with his face shaven though he uses to always in his face on the ground. He just looked so raggedy!! 

My mom said what kinda of haircut is that he doesn't even look like a poodle anymore.....

Am I the only one that thinks he looks more regal this way :,(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pluto

He does look more adult, and definitely more poodley in his new trim, but often people do not equate poodley trims with manly  He is super adorable, good job.


----------



## Tiffany

MiniPoo said:


> I like this dog's clip if you are going for manly. What do you think, Tiffany? Do any of these ideas appeal to you and your BF?




To be fair my groomer isn't the most poodly he knows the more well known cuts but all the ones your naming now he would look at my like I'm nuts. I don't think my trying to explain it helps very much either....

I wasn't a big fan of his last groom either...








Couldn't tell where the ears began at all because of the hair on the side of his face and his top knot and all the hair seemed to blend together... 

I blame myself... Describing what I want is hard. My favorite groom of him was how the breeder had groomed him and sent him over... 









I love the gentleman's cut so very very much!!! My only issue is because Teddy's tail was never docked or docked at a shorter length he has an EXTREMELY long tail did I mention it's thin and he still has puppy hair on he tail ( 

He has a little whippet tail that curves over his back/his side and it's so long it reaches mid body....







My camera is so awful. I wish I could take better pictures for you all. 









Sorry!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

He looks adorable in all the clips, but the latest one I like the best! He looks very happy!


----------



## MiniPoo

I think he looks absolutely great! You should be proud.


----------



## PoodlePaws

I like it. I get Missy groomed like that every time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

Wild Kitten said:


> The moderator actually said that I was entitled to my opinion the same as everyone else..
> 
> 
> Just saying that it makes no sense to me when people moan about their poodles being mistaken for doodles yet they chose to have them clipped like that.......


I've never heard Lou complain about her poodles looking like doodles. Why are you always so mean?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

Tiffany I think your guy looks super cute! You can always print pictures and take them to your groomer. That's easier than trying to explain 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Kennedy looks just great. Wish I could have a wash and wear look lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Tiffany, I love that first picture especially in post #47. What an adorable expression. I think the poofy face/teddy bear look is freakin' adorable. I prefer to do mine with a shaved face but I have some practical reasons. I don't want food and stuff staying around their faces. I have one dog I show and I'm use to seeing the clean shaven face. I think their muzzles are gorgeously shaped and like to see that. BUT...at the same time, I think the teddy bear look is cute too. I met a little toy Poodle at the vet's yesterday with a little, cute, fuzzy face. He was adorable. Turned out, that dog was from my breeder too. lol... from about 4 years ago. He had the sweetest temperament too. 

In fact, being the obsessed dog lover I am, I think almost every dog, every breed, every mix, even funny looking Jose` (Chi or Chi mix) is adorable and cute. There's just something special and unique about every dog, whether it's physical appearance or their personality that shines right through hair, through conformation, through all of it. Their way of showing their love and appreciation of us and life is phenomenal. And _that's_ what makes them who they are.

Personally, I wouldn't be concerned with manliness, even if I were a man. Tell your husband, "real men love Poodles" and get him a T-shirt. lol. But yeah, probably that German clip is pretty manly I guess. lol. I never worry about that. Everyone thinks my Poodles must be girls, especially Matisse with all that floofy hair. I laugh and tell them Poodles always look like girls. lol.


----------



## Michelle

I think short ears look pretty cute on a boy! I have my toy in a japanese inspired teddy bear trim, with bell bottoms (they are still growing out in the photos...they're from winter). I took his ears down short and gave him a carrot tail.





He looks super cute in his new cut! Its fun being able to try out a bunch of different ones to see what you like best...probably my favorite thing about poodles! Its fun to be able to give them a fuzzy face, and once you get sick of it you can shave it off and have a cute face either way.

You could always try a mohawk or something just for fun too. I've done every cut I know of on my little guy...its a lot of fun!


----------



## N2Mischief

Atticus is so beautiful!!! Makes me want to grow Misha's face out. He doesn't look real, like the perfect stuffed toy!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

I'm sure your bf would flip ... my hubby hates both clips, but I love both of them. The HCC for the summer and the Modified German for the winter.







[/url]Untitled by PoodlePowerBC, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Untitled by PoodlePowerBC, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Michelle

poolann said:


> Why don't you really mix it up & go for a Bedlington. Very interesting if you have a black, red or multi!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That would be cool! I haven't tried that one yet...you're giving me ideas


----------



## MrsD2008

Michelle said:


> I think short ears look pretty cute on a boy! I have my toy in a japanese inspired teddy bear trim, with bell bottoms (they are still growing out in the photos...they're from winter). I took his ears down short and gave him a carrot tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks super cute in his new cut! Its fun being able to try out a bunch of different ones to see what you like best...probably my favorite thing about poodles! Its fun to be able to give them a fuzzy face, and once you get sick of it you can shave it off and have a cute face either way.
> 
> You could always try a mohawk or something just for fun too. I've done every cut I know of on my little guy...its a lot of fun!


Oh wow, doesn't he look absolutely adorable. So pretty baby. Well done. Lovely


----------



## Chagall's mom

The first time I wanted to put Chagall in a Miami trim, my dh wasn't so sure. So I showed him this "manly poodle" trim and asked him to choose it or a Miami. Our mpoo has sported a Miami every summer since! :island:


----------



## Quossum

Consider the beard (or a moustache). Since sporting his beard, Sugarfoot has never been called "she," no matter what foo-foo shape his hair may take!


----------



## PoodLuv

I'm a pretty sporty/masculine fellow and I gotta say my favorite poodle styles are just the lamb or kennel clip, poodles SHOULD be fluffy!


----------



## Wild Kitten

PoodlePaws said:


> I've never heard Lou complain about her poodles looking like doodles. Why are you always so mean?


I'm not being mean, just stating facts 



Lou said:


> *People ask me are they doodles?*
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!! They are 100% poodle!! Pompoms are not required ya know!??!! Duh!!!!
> 
> 
> *I get so frustrated with the doodle frenzy trend I could go on and on....*


can't blame people for being confused when you make you make your poodle look like a cross....


----------



## PoodlePaws

But you said her dogs weren't cute. Do I need to show you where you said that? It WAS rude. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

Wild Kitten said:


> What's cute about them?
> 
> They look like doodles!


?? You put "what's cute about them?" Wow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle

Chagall's mom said:


> The first time I wanted to put Chagall in a Miami trim, my dh wasn't so sure. So I showed him this "manly poodle" trim and asked him to choose it or a Miami. Our mpoo has sported a Miami every summer since! :island:


This had me laughing!!! So funny


----------



## Kyran

I think it is better to just ignore Wild Kitten's comments about Lou's dogs...
It has nothing to do with the topic and the discussion will never end. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but please could we show a little more respect to each other and each other's feelings! 
If we can't do this on a forum where everyone loves the main topic...our gorgeous poodles! How it's gonna work in "real" life? 
There is already enough hate and hurt in the world


----------



## patk

in principal i agree with you, kyran, but sometimes ignoring something like this is simply an invitation to some people to spam the forum. rudeness is a cause for complaint to the mods; i assume there's a reason for that.


----------



## Chells_Aura

N2Mischief said:


> You can't get cuter than Lou's dogs, they look like teddy bears.



This. I will confess I've been trying to get Chell to look like Lou and Appollo since I got her  Except that I always shave her face down short so tat I don't have to go back to the groomer's all the time and can save money a little bit.  I do looove it when her face starts to grow out and she starts to look teddy bear-ish. People who don't know dogs always mistake her for a boy (she also wears an orange collar and tag so I can see that) and a lot of people mistake her for a doodle... I just proudly tell them she's a pure poodle and they are always shocked and amazed that you "don't have to get those silly frou frou cuts on a poodle". I consider it enlightening people to the awesomeness that is pure poodle. Because it's true, they don't need poofs to be awesome. 

I am thinking of buying clippers tho and maybe start shaving her feet down shorter than the rest. Mostly because it'll be easier to keep them clean and she currently HATES having her feet done with a passion so if I can help desensitize her to that then it will be better going for the groomer! I just need to figure out what clippers are best 

But yeah. Cutting short.... even if I do her face shaved people always think Chell is a boy.


----------



## Countryboy

Except for his one-time foray into an HCC for the 'fight scene', I keep Tonka in a very nondescript clip... and I'm asked regularly if he's a Doodle. It doesn't bother me at all. Most people are interested to meet a Doodle OR a Poodle. Neither are common dogs here in the country.

So we get a bit of a chance for me to explain Poodle characteristics.... ridged skull, deep V chest... and how to spot these characteristics in a cross. More 'dog talk'... I love it! 

I mostly hang with a bunch of 'Merkin guys in a political forum... few ladies... and the talk is straightforward and blunt. Dramatic talk is just not part of our conversations. It's frowned on actually. I see Kitten's posts in the same vein... just blunt. I have a feeling that she may be used to posting to a male audience.

Lou... being our favourite 'expressive' lady... suits a female audience just fine.


----------



## poolann

Chells_Aura said:


> This. I will confess I've been trying to get Chell to look like Lou and Appollo since I got her  Except that I always shave her face down short so tat I don't have to go back to the groomer's all the time and can save money a little bit.  I do looove it when her face starts to grow out and she starts to look teddy bear-ish. People who don't know dogs always mistake her for a boy (she also wears an orange collar and tag so I can see that) and a lot of people mistake her for a doodle... I just proudly tell them she's a pure poodle and they are always shocked and amazed that you "don't have to get those silly frou frou cuts on a poodle". I consider it enlightening people to the awesomeness that is pure poodle. Because it's true, they don't need poofs to be awesome.
> 
> I am thinking of buying clippers tho and maybe start shaving her feet down shorter than the rest. Mostly because it'll be easier to keep them clean and she currently HATES having her feet done with a passion so if I can help desensitize her to that then it will be better going for the groomer! I just need to figure out what clippers are best
> 
> But yeah. Cutting short.... even if I do her face shaved people always think Chell is a boy.


I groomed a doodle for a friend. I too was frightened to trim up her face but it really wasn't bad. Mostly scissoring down the cheeks as they were super fluffy, along the lip line and to blend in the strip I shaved down her nose. I found the body more difficult. I rough clipped the body before bath to cut drying time since the dog hates it. Reclipped after the bath and then still had a boatload of scissoring because of her type of hair. Feet weren't bad at all. I shaved the pads and then trimmed around the outside of the toes and foot. I am NOT a professional in any sense of the word. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

Countryboy said:


> I mostly hang with a bunch of 'Merkin guys in a political forum... few ladies... and the talk is straightforward and blunt. Dramatic talk is just not part of our conversations. It's frowned on actually. I see Kitten's posts in the same vein... just blunt. I have a feeling that she may be used to posting to a male audience.
> 
> Lou... being our favourite 'expressive' lady... suits a female audience just fine.


First of all I abhor rude comments and any excuses given for them. When you make a comment and get called out for it by multiple people perhaps you should step back and examine your tone and message, without resorting to an explanation of what you meant to say or why you don't think it was rude for whatever reason. When you get called out take your lumps and get on with it. No need to continue to rehash. 

I appreciate directness and honesty. No issue with bluntness either but have a little tact. I don't care what type of forum, context or gender you are speaking with.

You might also notice that yes one particular individual is often singled out as a target but there are other underhanded comments that have been made. Some folks just like to stir the pot. 

I had typed a long post (I realize this one is long too) in response yesterday but decided not to put it up. Instead I made use of the lovely ignore feature. Shame because I felt there was some input/comments with merit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyran

And as for a doodle look, I had Kyran in a most poodle like fashion, shaved face and feet and growing into a scandi with colorful banded topknot but people still asked me if he was a doodle ?
I always tell them he is a "real" poodle and I'm loving it ?


----------



## kayfabulous6

Seeing all these photos of the German clip makes me really think that's what you should do with your boy! The poodle is so versatile, that you can try out all kinds of clips to see which one you would like to keep! The fox clip is another great choice. It is amazing how different he will look after a hair cut- I always get so excited to pick up my girl from her groomer. Each cut changes their expression a bit too, I believe! There are plenty of options for you to choose from- various beautiful cuts on this thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6

As a side note, I think Lou and Apollo are darling. My poodle is clipped in a miami and that could be as poodley as you can get, because it's what I like on my dog, and what others may like on their dogs, but if Lou wants to keep her two looking like cute teddy bears then that's a-okay too. I like a clean shaven face and feet on my girl but just cause they're poodles doesn't mean they have to! That really just shows how versatile the breed is- there are so many different ways they can be clipped and it's ok if somebody doesn't want the "traditional" poodle look.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I think Atticus looks adorable! I am growing out Jack's face now to put him in that type of clip- more of a PWD retriever trim but with a carrot or "bear" tail. 

Can't wait till he's in it as well.

That's the beauty of poodles, to try all kinds of haircuts. And so what if someone asks you if the dog is a doodle? Just smile and say, nope, he is a poodle! 
No reason for anyone to get their panties all in a bunch.


----------



## Countryboy

Tonka's gonna be real short when he comes out of his HCC over a couple of months. I'm thinking now of a short TK and leather for ears. Sorta like that cute little black guy Pippin, or Pippit... which post I can't find right now. Duh! lol


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I just cut Maurice down reeeeeeelly short all over (no tangles on that dog, got enough work with Matisse) and left little whispy ankle braclets, a top knot and long ears. (can't part with those ears) He looks cute...skinny, skinny legs. I haven't posted a picture because I don't do such a great job...methinks he needs some more tweaking. But he looks very manly. Hahahaha. j/k. He's such a little squirt, I don't know how much "manly" can be gotten out of him. But anyhow, short seems to look more retrieverish.


----------



## Tiffany

Question to all of you more experienced owners. I love the shaved faces with a larger top knot but my groomer just does it weird. For your dogs I can see the top know and the ear sticking out does it need to be clipped that way. My dogs looks like it all runs together... 











Oh and don't worry about that metal thing it's not a shock collar I promise! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffany

Here's another for reference 

Oh and would you say he's more apricot or cream....

I just don't know anymore! :O


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy

I insist on the ears being blended gradually in to the TK. I don't want anything 'sticking out'.


----------



## Jamie Hein

Tiffany said:


> Question to all of you more experienced owners. I love the shaved faces with a larger top knot but my groomer just does it weird. For your dogs I can see the top know and the ear sticking out does it need to be clipped that way. My dogs looks like it all runs together...
> 
> View attachment 161906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and don't worry about that metal thing it's not a shock collar I promise!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She needs to use her scissors and trim more on the sides instead of having it blend into the ears. You could give her a picture of what you are thinking about but she might not know how to do a good top knot. I'm still figuring it out... I started grooming last August. Of course there has been major improvements but it still isn't quite where I want.


----------



## poolann

Topknot is personal preference. I've seen great ones both ways. If you want a defined ear the groomer may not know how to set in the ear line. Topknots can be a challenge.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

poolann said:


> Topknot is personal preference. I've seen great ones both ways. If you want a defined ear the groomer may not know how to set in the ear line. Topknots can be a challenge.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with you. The topknot is a preference. Here is one with the head and ears clearly defined.









I've always blended my Spoos' topknot and ears like this.


----------



## PoodleRick

Here's another with the topknot and ears clearly defined, and a shaved face.


----------



## N2Mischief

Rick, I like them both! I sent Misha to the groomer today, said, "do what you want"! LOL, If she wants to try the german I said go for it.....I am up for anything! lol Knowing my groomer though she will come back in her normal kennel clip. She is as chicken as I am!


----------



## N2Mischief

OMGOSH!!! Rick!!! I laughed out LOUD! hahaha, hubby is a day sleeper, had to quiet myself down! hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PoodleRick

Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## lily cd re

Tiffany I like what you did on your cutie. I do like a clean face and feet for lily. I had her in a sporting (retriever) clip until about an hour ago. I took off most of the longer coat on her legs to make it even with her body but still used a short guide comb. She is on her way to a Miami, but I will be leaving her ears long and her head fall is very long and banded up. I think the sporting clip is manly and trimming the ears to be neat and shorter is also less girly IMO. 

The good thing about all of this is that it is hair, it grows (sometimes faster than you want) and therefore you can change your mind over and over again.


----------



## Lou

PoodleRick I have only 1 thing to say to ya:

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


(Dramatic loudly inhaling air noise - and ...)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!

 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie

The German trim with the shaved ears is a great manly trim. I prefer a shaved face and straightened coat as the other trims look unkept to me. However to each their own as long as it is clean and mat free!


----------



## kontiki

PoodleRick said:


> Here's another with the topknot and ears clearly defined, and a shaved face.


Wow - always wondered what you looked like PoodleRick! Way cool.


----------



## janet6567

Wild Kitten said:


> The moderator actually said that I was entitled to my opinion the same as everyone else..
> 
> 
> Just saying that it makes no sense to me when people moan about their poodles being mistaken for doodles yet they chose to have them clipped like that.......


Good Grief, WildKitten!! I rarely get involved when people argue but your comment was down right rude. Why don't you just apologize and let it go. I think you are ticking off a lot of folks by continuing with this. As I said, I rarely say anything, but you've really gone too far with this. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and you've stated it several times. Now drop it, please!


----------



## poolann

Janet this is an old thread 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

kontiki said:


> Wow - always wondered what you looked like PoodleRick! Way cool.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Great grooming on that last one!


----------



## janet6567

poolann said:


> Janet this is an old thread
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so sorry! I've been out of touch for a while so I didn't realize it was an old thread. I didn't mean to stir up an old pot!!


----------



## Lou

janet6567 said:


> (...) !



 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GeriDe

*Neat cuts*

This may be an old thread but I like it. I have a male poodle and just keep him in a puppy cut - after all, he's a puppy LOL I'm not concerned if people think he's a girl - hell, I see babies in strollers and don't always know their gender.

I like a lot of the shorter cuts and suggestions and have a wonderful groomer who will do anything I ask. But seriously? I find it amusing that a man has "gender identification issues" with his dog.


----------



## poolann

GeriDe said:


> This may be an old thread but I like it. I have a male poodle and just keep him in a puppy cut - after all, he's a puppy LOL I'm not concerned if people think he's a girl - hell, I see babies in strollers and don't always know their gender.
> 
> I like a lot of the shorter cuts and suggestions and have a wonderful groomer who will do anything I ask. But seriously? I find it amusing that a man has "gender identification issues" with his dog.


My husband had them but now he's gotten over it. Every time I try a new clip he groans but when I change it again he says he just got used to the last one lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GeriDe

poolann said:


> My husband had them but now he's gotten over it. Every time I try a new clip he groans but when I change it again he says he just got used to the last one lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Men are funny about stuff like that. One of the fun things about a poodle is the many cuts that can be done. I bet your dog is handsome in every one you have done


----------



## Marcie

Tiffany said:


> Well I tried doing a modified lamb and gentleman's cut but his legs are more poofy and his body is extremely short. My mother and my bf hate it and me haha.
> 
> View attachment 160698
> 
> View attachment 160690
> 
> 
> I think he's happier with his face shaven though he uses to always in his face on the ground. He just looked so raggedy!!
> 
> My mom said what kinda of haircut is that he doesn't even look like a poodle anymore.....
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks he looks more regal this way :,(
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I LOVE THE LOOK! Just let his moustache grow and I think you have it. He is ABSOLUTLEY ADORABLE and manly too!!!


----------

